# Florida Friendly Cities?



## rocky18 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone;

We wanted to find a 2nd home to escape the cold winters, and discovered that having a beautiful Staffy is not welcomed in Deerfield Beach area.

She is my baby and our family, so where she is not welcomed, then i don't need to be there either. Can anyone suggest southern parts of Florida without such restrictions?
Thanks!

Rocky


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Port Saint Lucie is Pit bull friendly - SE coast between Vero & West Palm...

As for other cities, I'm not to sure. I know miami-dade is not the place a pitbull enthusiast wants to be though.


----------



## rocky18 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for quick reply...i will check it out!
Rocky


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I was wondering about the Fort Myers area myself. can;t seem to find anything and I want to drive to see my parents and they live there. If anyone lives around that area Its Lee country I think.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Best bet would be google rescues in the area and they could probably help you. I know the West coast of FL, Tampa area, like davis Island, Ft DeSoto is pretty cool about breeds. Miami-Dade County has a ban on Bully breeds. Space Coast area, where I live couldn't care what dog you are walking, as long as it's on leash. No dog friendly beaches here though, I go to the Tampa area for that.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

I live in the St. Petersburg / Tampa area. We LOVE our Pitties here! :woof: There are Lots of Dog Friendly restaurants, weekend concerts, and events they are always welcome. We also have the #1 Dog Beach in the Country! (Ft. DeSoto). And it's a buyers market here! :roll:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Tampa is great! There's also an awesome dog trainer in that area too that specialize IN pits. Lee county I'm not too sure about, I'm almost sure Naples isn't pitbull friendly which is near Ft. Myers.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

so does anyone have anymore info on Lee county... Im looking for a house in Ft. Myers and NEED to know in advance...lol... Thanks..


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

Lee county is good to go, the only place you should worry about is dade county other then that u got no prob with Florida, u can go as low as broward county which is the north county above dade and they are pitbull friendly.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks LYFE... Im going to visit my brother in Lehigh Acres next week and was thinking at looking at some of those foreclosed homes down there... my sis in laws cuz got a huge 3br, 2bat , 2 car garage house for under $40k... **** I think i got $30k hidden somewhere...lmao..

Any info on foreclosed homes pros and/or cons would be appreciated...


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

pro: cheap

con: might need clean up. i know if i was kicked from my house it would destroyed.

never buy sight unseen


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeesh the whole state is on clearance! I say get in while you can and def not sight unseen. One thing is there are so many complexes near my folks half built and dicounted brand new homes u don't have to worry. Keep in mind a lot of theft and a/c units being stolen out of the lawns and what not so go for a gated place so you have protection if u are not there 12 months a year.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thnks for the replies... Im going down in a few weeks to visit my brother so i figured id look.. He would be looking after the property while im up north... 

As far as the gated community is concerned my brother lives in one and they are not bulldog friendly so that is not an option... 

I just don't understand why more people aren't doing it... Are the taxes that bad??? If the houses are so cheap and you can out right pay for it and work at kmart at minimum wage just to pay for food and utilities.. then why the hell not... Id rather work 2 kmart jobs and be able to come home to a freaking huge nice house than to work 50 hours here and come to my damn apartment... (which would be $1200 if i didnt own)BTW I have a mortgage on a 3 family house and rent the 2 upstairs apartments and live in the basement with the yard... but i still gotta put out of pocket over $1,500 per month for utilities and mortgage... Im about to just rent all 3 apartments and let this house pay for itself and move my dumb butt to Fl and live in a big nice house... "things that make you go hhmmmmmm"...

Hey Rocky I don't mean to steal your thread, but it is in the same category and relevant... Hope it helps you out also..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my folks is OK for them. Its in Estero, right outside of Fort Myers. Its not an over 55 place, that's where they usually stink, but glad someone will be looking after it. I think the main problem is target and McDonald's are not hiring cause they already have people working for them, real real hard to get jobs down there. My mom works at Dillard's Department store and my dad works at a golf course (I think just to get free golf lol) So it is possible to get some types of jobs just depends on how much you have to carry you until you do. Shoot I see 3 bedrooms for rent for only like $1,000/mth and that's near the beach! Since you don't have state income tax to pay, its mostly retiree's who get more income since they don't have to pay state tax. I figure I could go there one day, not sure if I could live there forever though.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

well we were thinking of renting for the 1st few years as we get our crap together here in the big city... but things can change in a heartbeat...


----------



## gagrits83 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Pitt Friendly rental in the Fort Myers area?*

My husband & I are looking into moving down from Atlanta but we are having a hard time finding a place to rent because I have a pitt bull. Everyone we have spoken with thus far cannot rent to Pitt owners due to renters insurance not allowing the breed. Anyone know of a person or company that will rent a house to us? Won't give up my dog or put 
her in "Foster care" while we sort things out, which has been a suggestion by one of the rental companies. My pitt is 4.5 years old, spayed female,& has never shown any signs of aggression. She's been around my 1 & 3 year old nieces who crawl all over her. Any info is appreciated. Thanks Robin


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Tampa is great! There's also an awesome dog trainer in that area too that specialize IN pits. Lee county I'm not too sure about, I'm almost sure Naples isn't pitbull friendly which is near Ft. Myers.


Yea I'm in Tampa it's nice here. Some annoying apartments but yea awesome beaches! Who is that trainer? I believe I met a tony who did. But yea Tampa is awesome lol &#128077;

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

I live in Tampa and don't have any issues with my pit bull.


----------



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

I live in Davie (Broward County). I have no problem with my bullies what so ever.

We even have a dock diving place and a doggie beach.
Doggy Beach and Dock jumping

For those that live around Broward and what to check it out.


----------



## tish870 (Jul 20, 2013)

*relocating to tampa plz HELP*

Hi everyone. I know this thread was from last year but if by some miracle someone is reading this and know of any apartments in tampa that are pit friendly plz plz can u post them?! My family and I are relocating to tampa, fl and not having our boy cuz he's a pit is not an option. He's our family and we love him, we've had him since he was a neglected lil pup and now he's 3 and a half healthy, growing so handsomely and refuse to abandon him because we're moving. Its really heart breaking how our pits, our family members; get these horrible reps to where now it seems almost impossible to find anywhere to move into because of the breed restrictions. I've spent weeks searching for apartments or houses for rent in tampa at they all have breed restrictions. Plz if there is anyone with any suggestions or info it would be sooo greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Where I am in FL a 3/2 on a decent yard in okay condition in a nice neighborhood will run you 250k+


----------



## tish870 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks so much Gonz2288 for your response I really appreciate it. I forgot to mention that we're looking to rent a place for now and then maybe later down the road buy a house. It seems like every where I look in tampa, fl which is where we have to move to just will not accept pitbulls even the one's that are affiliated with the humane society. We're suppose to be moving by August-September and I know there has to be somewhere out there... I just have to believe!!! If there are any apartments in Tampa, fl or any places for rent that accepts pits that anyone knows about plz let me know I would sooo appreciate it. Thanks again Gonz2288 your pit in the picture is absolutely gorgeous take care.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I know someone living in tampa, I'll ask her if she knows of any place.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Fort Walton is a pretty good place, I'd look into it.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

tampa-mls.com
Brandon and Riverview may be easier to find something without breed restrictions. Best bet is always to rent from a person as opposed to an apartment complex. My friends rent a town house in Riverview and the owner has no breed restrictions.


----------



## tish870 (Jul 20, 2013)

*sorry 4 he delayed response*

thanks everyone i'm so sorry 4 the delayed response but haven't been on in a few days cuz hubby had an accident at work but thank God he is alright. Thanks so much for these suggestions everyone i'm going to look into all of them. I'm gonna check out the fort Walton as u suggested rednose APBT, and EckoMac would u happen to know the name of the Riverview townhouses so I can look into those as well? Gonz2288 thanks for looking into it I appreciate ur help. I appreciate all of the suggestions that were made going right now to look into them thanks everyone!!!


----------



## tish870 (Jul 20, 2013)

btw EckoMac your pit looks amazing beautiful coat and tiptop shape excellent job ur doing. The quote u wrote at the end, I loved it it's so true, and an awesome word!!!


----------



## Mrs.cookie (Apr 12, 2016)

I know that is thread is old but are these places that still welcome pit bulls? Like fort myers? And also port Charlotte?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Mrs.cookie said:


> I know that is thread is old but are these places that still welcome pit bulls? Like fort myers? And also port Charlotte?


It is old. But the advice still stands. Pretty Much Miami area is off limits. Your best bet will always be to look for privately owned homes to rent. Seek out a realtor in the area and see what they can find for you. Apartment complexes and condos are almost always a no go. Townhomes, cottages, duplexes, and single family homes have a better chance of being medium dog friendly.


----------



## RLP0121 (Oct 19, 2017)

*Can you have a Pitbull in Tampa?*

Hello pitbull lovers, I know this is a old post, but I need some answers!! 
My fiance and I are considering moving to Tampa, Fl next year. And I need to know the laws on pitbulls. I have a 2 year old pit named Caesar, he's my son.. I refuse to move if the area is not welcoming to my son. Can someone please let me know what the laws are in regards to pitbull owners, if Tampa is Pitbull friendly?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

RLP0121 said:


> Hello pitbull lovers, I know this is a old post, but I need some answers!!
> My fiance and I are considering moving to Tampa, Fl next year. And I need to know the laws on pitbulls. I have a 2 year old pit named Caesar, he's my son.. I refuse to move if the area is not welcoming to my son. Can someone please let me know what the laws are in regards to pitbull owners, if Tampa is Pitbull friendly?


Hello, Tampa, is in Hillsborough County, Florida and does not have any legislation restricting or banning pit bull type dogs.

Counties that do have BDL are:
*Miami-Dade* bans Pit Bull type dogs	
*Sunrise* have Restrictions on Pit Bull type dogs 
*Tamarac* have Restrictions on Pit Bull type dogs


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

RLP0121 said:


> Hello pitbull lovers, I know this is a old post, but I need some answers!!
> My fiance and I are considering moving to Tampa, Fl next year. And I need to know the laws on pitbulls. I have a 2 year old pit named Caesar, he's my son.. I refuse to move if the area is not welcoming to my son. Can someone please let me know what the laws are in regards to pitbull owners, if Tampa is Pitbull friendly?


Previous info still stands. Miami-Dade is the worst. Tampa is actually a very dog friendly city. Finding rentals is still challenging, but that's anywhere and not just FL. Businesses and restaurants in Tampa do not discriminate against breeds so your pup should enjoy your time there.


----------

